# MiG 3 now flyable!



## net_sailor (Aug 28, 2007)

Now Russians have got the best plane on the world again! 
The official presentation took place on MAKS 2007. This is a new build a/c with Allison engine. I read that plane was bought by Flying Factory (Virginia) and will be delivered in October, so Americans heads up and keep looking!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJQ2MsrWaRw_


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2007)

Good find Net Sailor.I'm glad to see the very nice fighter plane again on the sky.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow. Seems like the landing speed is a little high. But maybe is is just the small size of the the MiG-3. Anyone know?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2007)

It was the feature of MiG1/3. The landing speed 140-144,5 km/h was due to its aerodynamics. So I think you are right.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2007)

Jeez. Kinda scary for a small fighter with little distance between main gear and Russia's notoriously rough airfields. But hey. The Bf109 did it with even smaller distance between gear. What do I know...


----------



## Aggie08 (Aug 30, 2007)

Awesome! I love seeing rare birds fly again. Does anyone know of any other WWII-era Russian planes that are still flyable? Or just static, for that matter? They don't seem to pop up much.


----------



## R-2800 (Aug 31, 2007)

I know they had a Yak flying at the Reading WWII Weekend this year.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 1, 2007)

Its nice to see a Mig 3 fly....well it sure flies a lot better than my county's Mig 21.....


----------



## net_sailor (Sep 1, 2007)

Konigstiger205 said:


> Its nice to see a Mig 3 fly....well it sure flies a lot better than my county's Mig 21.....


Is saw your MiGs when were returning from MAKS 2007  

In Poland we called them "pencils". There are a lot of peoples in my country which served on MiGs and they had very good opinion about high reliability of 21's. But I know what are you talking about, our MiGs weren't modernised by Israel...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 1, 2007)

Well Mig is a very capable aircraft when you have money to take care of it but since they barely fly them and they don't have money for fuel and maintenance they just fall from the sky like flies...


----------



## net_sailor (Sep 1, 2007)

The Russian airframe is very simple to maintain, in Poland people say " If it doesn't fit, just take a bigger hammer" 
I think that Rumanian mechanics has a trouble with assuring high reability of Israeli avionics.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 1, 2007)

It may be simple to maintain but they still need money and when you don't have what you need you improvise....obvious these improvisation didn't worked that well...anyway apparently they will replace the old Mig 21 with Typhoons in 2008...I can't wait to see how they are going to butcher those too...


----------

